# Who else things SUPing is lame??



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Seriously, it seems that it blew up all over the paddling community over the course of a season and yet I have only seen one person actually doing it on a low water class 2 (a person, who by the way, is a well known sick class V creeker.)
I've seen folks riding body-boards in holes for a while and that looked kind of fun.. but SUPing... really? "iSUP?" Really? I'm convinced it's all marketing. I see more periodicals devoted to it than I have for the past decade of kayaking.
Please explain this to me.


----------



## Blackshire (Feb 16, 2010)

It has gained a lot of popularity real quick because it is a ton of fun!

It is a lot harder to SUP a section of river than to kayak it, so it makes easy sections kind of hard but fun. I don't know of a more perfect way to mellow out after a fun day of adventures than SUPing... Plus you get the benefit of a full body workout and it improves your balance.


I will be SUPing the Rincon section tomorrow after I run the numbers. You and anyone else that wants to should grab a rental board and join me.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

It just still all sounds like an ad.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Laird Hamilton has been doing it for years....and on flatwater. And he's a thousand times more rad than you. Seriously,who gives a fuck?

No,I don't own one.


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

don't knock it 'til you've tried it...

i have two little kids, and so we do a lot of family-rafting...class II-ish multi days (San Juan, Green, etc).

it's a blast.

Edit to Add:
It must suck for you to have to drive a 50lb SUP board all the way back to NM then, eh AC? The things we do for our women (and their friends)....


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey,People get their kicks all sorts of ways.Try striding if SUP is too tame for you .Seems like a happy medium would be moderate 3 where you'll get spanked but swimming is still safe.I'd like to try it.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

BLott said:


> Edit to Add:
> It must suck for you to have to drive a 50lb SUP board all the way back to NM then, eh AC? The things we do for our women (and their friends)....


Damn, so SUP boards weigh 50 lbs? I have been thinking about trying it out on the Milk Run here soon, but I wasn't sure how it worked. Surely you don't attach yourself to the board like a surfer...but at the same time I would think it would be difficult to catch a 50 lb board in strong current...


----------



## Jed Selby (Apr 7, 2004)

If I am going to go downstream, it will most likely be running the stout in my creek boat. But yesterday I had a super fun surf session in the BV park with Mike Harvey and his new short boards the Badfish. It is the most fun I've had on a 2'+ green wave. I just ordered a 6' 11". 


Jed


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

I just had knee surgery and I'm buying an iSUP. I won't be able to stand up on it for a while, but I can still get out on the water. I won't be able to sit in a kayak for most of the summer and this is an alternative that seems like a lot of fun on flatwater or the river. Oh, and the inflatable is going to be great to take on our rafts for overnight trips. Little D might be a hoot on this thing.

Try it before you decide it's laim. You might just like it.

Kim


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

shits weak


----------



## TuckerW (Aug 7, 2008)

There are some SUP videos at www.strongwaterkayak.com that make river sup look pretty sick...


----------



## lizblock2 (Jun 16, 2010)

SUPing is a blast! I have kayaked for years and it is the best way to make a class two river fun again! You can surf with it or just run the river. I was living in Denver and the Plate river that runs through the city has a little surf wave on it that you can surf long after all the kayaking is gone. I'm going to go SUP the Milk run today and it will be a blast! Also splatting rocks on a SUP is fun and requires tons of balance. 

And they aren't 50lbs. The full plastic ones might be up to 40 but are awkward to carry. The inflatables aren't bad. I don't use a tether unless I'm surfing and I have it hooked to my rescue vest in-case I need to drop it. I would say to all, to give it a try it is more fun than you would think just looking at it.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

As a long time guide and educator, it is very clear why people "dis" the pursuits of others'....

Either they are scared that If they try the pursuit they'll struggle with it..or they are not as confident in their own abilities within their chosen pursuit.....in this case kayaking...kinda like the skiing vs.snowboarding debate...the enlightened mountain enthusiast realizes that it's not about the tool you use, it's all downhill under the influence of gravity...likewise, the enlightened river enthusiast realizes it's all about big smiles on the water....

Those that are haters must be asked what's got them so fired up....is it because you could never do it? Is it because you feel devalued because the 
sport gives more folks access to your perceived river
kingdom...why the hating y'all? I care that we all have safe times out there and the bottom line is to have fun...devaluing another's experience is a sign of insecurity and a lack of self confidence...so lame away haters and then 
maybe you should talk with someone....I meanwhile will be loving life (and sports) in all of the unique ways out there...


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

BLott said:


> don't knock it 'til you've tried it...
> 
> i have two little kids, and so we do a lot of family-rafting...class II-ish multi days (San Juan, Green, etc).
> 
> ...


Well yes that's what got me thinking about it. I do have this SUP on my car to take back to NM for someone... And I realized that something always struck me as odd about the whole thing. I'm sure it's a blast, but it's the sudden and rampant marketing that doesn't quite sit right. I'll be the first to say that however you want to be outside is perfect for you, but this one still seems a little pushed onto the market.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

It's like cross-country skiing. Good for flats, workouts, having a mellow and fun time but no one wants to see the media.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Agreed. It actually makes flatwater somewhat tolerable,and everyone likes a workout. A friend had one on a lodore trip once. It was an inflatable version(good for packing on rafts) that blew up pretty stiff. You can actually have fun in Island Park....


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Its lame. We jedi mind tricked Jed into thinking he was having fun yesterday but it was all marketing....

YouTube - Early May Session in BV


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Yea, SUP is super l lame. Especially the inflatable ones that you can roll up and fly to Mexico with and surf for a few days.

I think I am really going to hate it on the upper c with my son, and it is going to really suck killing time down in BV or any other play park. 

It sucks so much that I am going to sell my plastic one for a more portable inflatable, so if anybody wants to get into a lame sport and needs a super stable and durable board let me know, I am looking to get rid of my ocean kayak nalu.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice one Aesop



tango said:


> shits weak


----------



## A_Visceral_Revolt (May 13, 2010)

well said, mountainjah!


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

so I think that most people missed the point of this thread... yes, getting outdoors in any fashion whatsoever is Awesome! And new fun things are Rad! But marketing & attitude suck... I personally have Nothing against suping! Or snowboaring, dirt biking, horseback riding, long boarding, ice climbing, or ANY outdoor pursuit! I have however noticed an untasteful amount of media surrounding suping lately, and have also noticed that unfortunately it seems to harbor a good bit of that "I'm bad ass, & cooler than thou" attitude. I think the point here was misconstrued as knocking a new sport... sports that get people outside having fun & being active rock no matter what they are! My perception of the original post was frustration at media... and my personal frustration with the boating world in general is the big headed attitude, (which seems extra inflated regarding suping,) (and which by the way I have brushed aside for 25 years of private boating & 12 years of guiding, simply because I LOVE the River & don't give a rats ass what anybody else thinks about me or my passion!) Oh, & btw, if flat water is intolerable, then maybe a River isn't really the place for you afterall... because calm waters are an integral part of any River, and just as amazing in it's own way... try looking up at the canyon walls around you... 
I think we will probably all come to the conclusion that none of us hate any outdoor sports, & that most of us probably have less than positive attitudes towards media... yes?


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*love*

RiverMamma,
aren't you and Rivervibe supposed to be newly madly in love and entwined in each others arms consummating this new romance? I suggest ditching the computer rants and hopping back into the sack before all the magic dust wears off. (River vibe just might discover SUPing is more fun than typing and leave the bedroom altogether). SUPing is rad regardless of all the hype. Hugs and kisses (to you both), Atom...



RiverMamma said:


> so I think that most people missed the point of this thread... yes, getting outdoors in any fashion whatsoever is Awesome! And new fun things are Rad! But marketing & attitude suck... I personally have Nothing against suping! Or snowboaring, dirt biking, horseback riding, long boarding, ice climbing, or ANY outdoor pursuit! I have however noticed an untasteful amount of media surrounding suping lately, and have also noticed that unfortunately it seems to harbor a good bit of that "I'm bad ass, & cooler than thou" attitude. I think the point here was misconstrued as knocking a new sport... sports that get people outside having fun & being active rock no matter what they are! My perception of the original post was frustration at media... and my personal frustration with the boating world in general is the big headed attitude, (which seems extra inflated regarding suping,) (and which by the way I have brushed aside for 25 years of private boating & 12 years of guiding, simply because I LOVE the River & don't give a rats ass what anybody else thinks about me or my passion!) Oh, & btw, if flat water is intolerable, then maybe a River isn't really the place for you afterall... because calm waters are an integral part of any River, and just as amazing in it's own way... try looking up at the canyon walls around you...
> I think we will probably all come to the conclusion that none of us hate any outdoor sports, & that most of us probably have less than positive attitudes towards media... yes?


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Ha! we Love you too Atom...


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

ps. we actually have Blott's sup board on the truck right now & are headed down to the hole for a sesh & I am sorely tempted to take it for a whirl...


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

My sport is cool. Your sport is lame. I love this thread. Anyone want to talk coolers? Pins and clips vs oar locks?


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll tell ya what's lame... organized/team sports are lame.


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Aaah! Oooo! Oooo! Oooo! Oar locks! Oar locks! Hands down oar locks!  
Again, not the sport itself, just the media surrounding it.... 
And btw, yes I Did go SUP this evening! :O (scandalous, I know...  ) Yeah ok, I could see having allot of fun supping a whole class II stretch... but honestly, the thing felt very ungainly to me, and I LOVE the grace with which my mohawk dances on the water... also for me personally, if I'm gonna be running class II, I'd rather be in a raft with my daughter. So yes! I had fun! but no... I'm not converted... and still think the media is overblown...


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

SUP boarding is killer. If you hate it, you clearly haven't had the opportunity to paddle one. Snowboarding on the other hand...
Joe


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

rivervibe said:


> I'll tell ya what's lame... organized/team sports are lame.


You're such a tryhard.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

I just got back from a sunrise SUP down here in Belize. It was so lame I'm ashamed to even admit I was out there. I mean, crystal blue waters reflecting the early morning rays of light, ridiculously beautiful reefs and aquatic life to observe - including a pod of dolphins, and even stopping for a quick bit of snorkeling and fishing right off of my board. Yeah, this SUP thing is L-A-M-E. And the attitude, OMG it's like the GNAR of Watersports out here with everyone from surfers and kayakers to families and fitness folks doing it. They're just so much better than you, you know?

You know what's really lame is viewing it from a single minded POV like that of a WW enthusiast. You must be from some part of the Front Range if you SUP b/c it's THAT lame.

PS señor Harvey, your boards are even lamer than SUP itself. Who the heck would EVER want to catch a wave and surf until their legs gave out from exhaustion? There's just no place on the water for the endless surf brah, duh!


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry, forgot something. Everyone from the Front Range sucks. Snowboarders are all skater punks, rafter guides are all chodes (especially Poudre guides) and Obama wants to ban Jesus and take your guns. All my favorite buzz topics weighed in on. 

Pins and clips, Yeti coolers.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Twitch,

Where you at,San Pedro?Caye Caulker? I never really thought about it but Belize is a great spot for SUP;175 miles of calm breezy water inside the reef with snorkeling and fishing,and a lot of easy rivers with good wildlife viewing.Most people do a surf and turf/cayes and mainland,if you go inland to San Ignacio check out the Mopan right upstream of Xunantunich ruins. It always has water,right now it's probably real low,but has 2-3 ledges and waves with more water. It is super easy access right by the Western highway.If you go to Cockscomb Jaguar Sanctuary you could do South Stann Creek II maybe better in spots.There are caves you can paddle through I'd recommend Barton Creek Cave it is cheaper and not a clusterf#*k like the better but over used Caves Branch/Brown's Cave-yon.Just suggestions have fun.

Are they renting boards there now?


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*SUP*



mountainjah said:


> Either they are scared that If they try the pursuit they'll struggle with it..or they are not as confident in their own abilities within their chosen pursuit.....in this case kayaking...kinda like the skiing vs.snowboarding debate...the enlightened mountain enthusiast realizes that it's not about the tool you use, it's all downhill under the influence of gravity...likewise, the enlightened river enthusiast realizes it's all about big smiles on the water....


SUP does have a place, and as it evolves more folks will give it a try. The guys doing it now will have a head start, just like in kayaking. But, the gear will make the difference if it makes it big time. Future SUP'ers are going to look back and laugh at the equipment (mark IV, Whitewater designs, Noah). But, only if it grabs the market share now to advance the equipment to that stage. The difference in kayaking is the bail factor and the cross over to surf and distance paddling. Both are easier and the potential market is vastly bigger. 

The only three things holding back River SUP right now are; the crappy economy and no one have the extra income to try/ buy into anything new, he same thing is having a slowdown in gear advancement for paddler interface and EQ design, and three, geography we're in the Rockies (water is cold- life threading cold, too swift in the meltdown season, and too shallow and rocky in the fall). But, you what that didn't stop kayaking and it won't stop SUP. The total number of people doing it depends on the EQ and how easy is it to use and how comfortable are the people doing it.


----------



## mattyburnt (Apr 28, 2011)

I've SUP all over the Hawaiian Islands, it's tolerated at certain breaks, and is banned at most, if you're Laird, Gerry or Larry B its ok, SUP on flatwater is an awesome alternative, the Snyders introduced "Striding Ages Ago" way before SUP took off, it's nothing new, I've personally witnessed guys dropping and sticking huge waterfalls out east, and have seen multiple people stride Gore without swimming! If you're having fun who gives a Fuck! It's not possible to run big water on a SUP unless you can lock your feet in some how, and that's a fact


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

It's great for those who can't kayak, are afraid to kayak, or just don't want to take the time to learn to kayak. It's like tubing. Obviously, a kayak is a much better craft to navigate rivers in. 


However, anything that gets average-joe types more interested in rivers is probably a good thing.

Most people can stand up on a board, fall off, and swim to shore. Most people are afraid to flip in a kayak. There will probably be more SUPers in CO than kayakers in the next 5 years. It's like resort skiing compared to bc.

If you want to surf in CO, get behind a wakesurf boat. Ever seen any SUPers do this:

YouTube - Drew Danielo's Wakesurf Worlds WInning Run

4ft boards would appear to be the way to go. Not sure how you get up on one in the river though. . .


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I have to agree with you Adam... Thanks for letting me wakesurf with you last summer. It is pretty amazing!


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Not sure if it's lame, but it definitely looks like it's not the preferred craft for "California class III." 

SUP South Silver Video - Huckin Huge Films


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

phlyingfish said:


> Not sure if it's lame, but it definitely looks like it's not the preferred craft for "California class III."
> 
> SUP South Silver Video - Huckin Huge Films


Ouch!


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

phlyingfish said:


> Not sure if it's lame, but it definitely looks like it's not the preferred craft for "California class III."
> 
> SUP South Silver Video - Huckin Huge Films


wow. talk about terrible ideas. I love the SUP but that attempt is just ridiculous. Amazing it wasn't worse, when he's talking about gear development for SUP on this kinda stuff I think this is primarily PADDING. Props to the stones for givin 'er but I gotta say that falls mightily close to the Darwin Awards category. 

As one of the few SUPers here in Bali we get plenty of angry ozzies trying to yell us off of waves. I surfed before I SUPed but after getting into it I haven't yet gone back to my regular boards. In the end it is more fun: more waves, longer rides, shorter lineups, longer sessions. I can't wait to bring it back to the river, but more like Bridges at 2.5' than Narrows at 4'. It's not a substitute for kayaking but just a different way to enjoy the river (or ocean, or lake or...)

I think the marketing is an interesting point. This is a unique crossover of two ENTIRELY different marketing worlds. The surfing world has done an amazing (horrifying?) job of promoting surfing lifestyle and image. The image is MUCH larger than the sport; The vast majority of what they sell is non-performance oriented apparel and accessories. Whitewater and river culture is not nearly as popular or publicized for various reasons (visibility, learning curve, cost of participation, gear specificity etc.) With SUP now crossing over between the two we are getting a lot of spill over of the over-hyped marketing of surfing into our nice little world of river culture. No one is making you look at the ads though... 

what will be interesting to watch is the DROVES of people that will be taking to the class II stretches of rivers (think Filter Plant) and the shit they get themselves into. I bet you get someone taking photos at Mad Dog before long. Safe to say they won't be crowding your eddy in a class IV for a while...


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

I've probably spent the bulk of the last 7 years I've been stand up paddling defending it in some fashion or another, so I'm over that side. If you're into, great. If not, oh well. I will say the amount of play SUP is getting right now is pretty out of control. 

As far as being a crappy way to get down a river, I couldn't agree more. Do I run rivers on SUP. Yulp. But I also tele, and we know thats about the crappiest way to get down a hill. I have zero plans on running the gnar and am more than ok with that.

So, if you live in CO and want to go have a crappy time on the rio, hit me up. The wife and I are always looking for more folks to paddle rivers with...


----------



## guillermo112 (May 9, 2011)

kite surf is the best by far


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Who cares if someone SUPs in a river? I say more power to them. They are not stealing from me and they are not getting in my way. I think this hate of SUPs might be being confused with the justifiable hate that surfers have for SUPers.

In the ocean, SUP is a different story. SUPs need to stay out of the lineup. They have no place in a lineup full of surfers.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Exactly. And it is this that worries me. Most kayakers I know have never been interested in the whole ocean surfing culture and it is this new and media forced crossover that feels kind of fake. And it is hard to avoid the advertising when it's suddenly in every kayak shoppe window. 
I guess for me I fear the introduction of the "yah bra" culture into the world of river and canyon enthusiasts.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

rivervibe said:


> ...
> I guess for me I fear the introduction of the "yah bra" culture into the world of river and canyon enthusiasts.


No sweat. The beauty of kayaking is that it doesn't suffer nearly as much from crowd pressure as surfing. A big part of the culture of surfing has grown up around the need to control crowds. Surfers are secretive and very protective about their spots and they are very sensitive about surfing with respect because they need to be.

I'm not a playboater so I think I'm probably missing the sucky part of kayaking, where there is a limited resource like a good playhole and some dick is spending too much time in it... so I might be missing some of the point, but in general I'd say that SUPs are probably going to be OK for the riverrunning world.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Surfing*

As someone who grew up surfing and kayaking and has taking more than one kayaker surfing for the first time. I know your wrong. Have you ever surfed a wave in the ocean? How much "Surf Culture" do you encounter in Salida and the new snowboard mecca of Taos ? It's hard to understand what people are saying with their own dick in their mouth :idea: Peace , Bill


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

SUP is being pushed by both kayak shops and surf shops as both are seeing downward sales trends, while SUP is growing rapidly. Whitewater sports are down and sea kayaking is flat as far as equipment sales go. Shops are jumping on SUP as it is fun, easy to do, and it is popular. It can get a lot bigger than either surf or kayak, as it isn't scary, it can be done on rivers, lakes, ocean -- basically anywhere there is water -- and it doesn't require the surf to be up, or a hole to be kicking. In other words, it is for everybody, not just athletes or adrenaline junkies, or serious river folks. SUP sales are saving a lot of surf and kayak shops right now. I hope it goes huge so those shops can stay in business.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

all this talk makes we want to get a SUP! now only if I could afford yet another outdoor activity to get into!


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

rivervibe said:


> Exactly. And it is this that worries me. Most kayakers I know have never been interested in the whole ocean surfing culture and it is this new and media forced crossover that feels kind of fake. And it is hard to avoid the advertising when it's suddenly in every kayak shoppe window.
> I guess for me I fear the introduction of the "yah bra" culture into the world of river and canyon enthusiasts.


 
I was once in the "supping is lame" camp. Then I tried it, and had a blast. If I had an extra grand sitting around, I'd have one. Its the latest and greatest, there's a segment of people that dig it, so of course you'll see them marketed. I think that you are wrong that this is some "media forced crossover" conspiracy. I just don't see how the marketing tail is wagging the dog on this one. I think the appeal of SUP'ing is much wider than kayaking, yet because of the shared connection to the water, paddling, and lifestyle, you're seeing it being marketed to kayakers. And I think alot of kayakers/rafters have tried it and enjoyed it, or at least have come around to the fact that SUP's can have a place in the world of river running. Of course there's always some hold outs that think their version of boating and boating culture and lifestyle are the only relevant ones and eschew the new. I was there too. But as I mentioned, I tried it, and its fun as hell, and I'm fully on board...I'm SUP'ing crazy!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

swimteam101 said:


> As someone who grew up surfing and kayaking and has taking more than one kayaker surfing for the first time. I know your wrong. Have you ever surfed a wave in the ocean? How much "Surf Culture" do you encounter in Salida and the new snowboard mecca of Taos ? It's hard to understand what people are saying with their own dick in their mouth :idea: Peace , Bill


Point? You know how to surf? So do a bunch of kayakers. Every fucking landlocked surfer in Colorado is a kayaker. My Kaua'i connection is a surfer who once lived in Colorado whom I met on the river here.

I've been surfing way longer than I've been kayaking. The only reason I kayak is because I moved to Colorado and needed a water sport. Can't wait to get out of here. It won't be much longer.

SUP in the ocean needs to be done well away from a lineup full of surfers. Anyone who knows anything about surfing knows that. The thing that I think some people might need to know is that SUPs pose no threat to the enjoyment of others on the river. It's a different ball game.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Like many people, I much prefer the mountain life over the ocean's. Although I don't SUP (because my ankles are destroyed and I have no calf muscles), I think Badfish River Boards has the hot ticket for greater use and appreciation of the many river parks being built everywhere. I remember enjoying surfing as a kid and would expect the opportunity to river surf in the mountains is equally if not more appealing. I suspect that river surfboard clubs and competitions will soon be springing up all over the world. This should provide a nice economic boost to towns with river parks in them.

Cheers!


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

why anyone cares how someone else enjoys the river is beyond me

I was recently at a beach break that was going off and there were SUPers way out past the normal line up, they were able to get the speed necessary on their long boards and using the paddles to get on big, fast, fat waves that would have been tough if not impossible to catch laying down. They were getting these amazing rides, dropping off the back, and efficiently paddling back to the take off zone in record time. It was the first time SUPing made sense to me, although I've never begrudged anyone recreating. I guess that's what happens when you're first river experience is as a tuber.

I think the rivalry between users is a classic sign of overcrowding. Even our rivers are victim to the rat race mentality.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ture said:


> SUP in the ocean needs to be done well away from a lineup full of surfers. Anyone who knows anything about surfing knows that. The thing that I think some people might need to know is that SUPs pose no threat to the enjoyment of others on the river. It's a different ball game.


I don't know anything about surfing, but fully plan to take my SUP board to the ocean. Can you enlighten me?
Joe


----------



## eaproductions (May 8, 2009)

*Attention Lame SUPaddlers - surf's up!*

Attention all of you lame stand up paddlers (and you lame river surfers and boogie boarders). June 11th and 12th at the Glenwood Springs Whitewater Park is major SUP & river surfing event. Beer garden, food vendors, music and much more. Check out the event PR. The river should be huge, and it will be surf central. Cool kayakers are even welcome. Please see event PR for more info. Also, we are looking for a few lame volunteers. Please see event volunteer document.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

generally, I think SUPs are viewed like kayaks in the line up

they are different and faster, so some surfers are skeptical if not forthright in their dislike for something unorthodox and that could be viewed as an advantage

if you've never surfed it can be kinda competitive, because you're always trying to get in position to take off and be the first one on the wave who has the "right" to ride it out w/out being "dropped in on" by someone further down the wave or "inside" the line up

depending on where you go that can be but may not be a problem

the beauty is SUP boards can go a lot of places that are more difficult to get to paddling on your stomach, and a lot of surfers don't care as long as you're fair about taking turns and the wave isn't crowded

there are a lot of factors, but it can certainly be dangerous and not to be toyed with - some breaks are guarded like gang territory and folks have certainly gotten hurt and/or killed due to dropping in on locals


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

JCKeck1 said:


> I don't know anything about surfing, but fully plan to take my SUP board to the ocean. Can you enlighten me?
> Joe


I only surf SUP now when I go to the ocean. SUP is exploding with older surfers in particular, for example Gerry Lopez. I surfed in both Maui and San Diego this winter with no static at all by following a couple of basic rules of etiquette.

You can sit outside on a SUP board and snake prone surfers all day by building speed and catch the set waves before they peak. This is particularly true of kayakers who have a solid forward stroke right out of the box. That pisses off prone surfers who are sitting inside. Basically you just have to respect the line up and say off to the side or surf the less than perfect waves. That is what is so cool about SUP anyway, you can move around so easily and catch and ride waves that would otherwise be impossible on a surfboard.

SUP boards are big and heavy so be careful around prone surfers and don't ever drop in on anyone. The thing I do when I am sitting in the lineup on a SUP board and a set rolls in is I purposely hang back and deffer to prone surfers I'll even call out sets for them, basically just be nice and respectful because I on a SUP board there are so many ways for me to have fun besides just battling with prone surfers in the line up. 

One other thing I learned is that there are some breaks where either implicitly or explicitly SUPing is banned. I went to a break in Maui where there were 30-40 people in the water and not one SUP. Pretty obvious...kook from Colorado on big board not welcome. That's cool, I went elsewhere.

I think a lot of local surfers are kind of grumpy to begin with and SUP is blowing up and has to be making their breaks even more crowded. I think if you are cool and careful you can avoid conflict. Its not like everyone on a SUP is a kook from Colorado though...there are a ton of surfers that are just more stoked to be out on a SUP board these days. Better workout, different perspective on the ocean and your fun is less dependent on getting waves.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

"Most kayakers I know have never been interested in the whole ocean surfing culture " My point was that some kayakers have an interest in surfing not that SUPers belong in the line up at trestles. I do surf . Hows the surf in Golden are stuck there really or just in it for the money? I heard Goldens full of ass clowns that can't read ,any beta on that ?


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*taking my neighborhood as a demographic*

I know of 6 new sup boards and no new kayaks. I do not think any of these will be used down river, but certainly, this seems to be pumping some new life blood into the water sports market.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*I Suck*

Sorry for any negative comments I need to be a little more considerate of others. I hope we all learn to get along . Then perhaps we could secure the right to float Colorado rivers for all . Peace


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Stoked to have one of these(iSUP) by the end of the week from CkS. Could care less what others think.


----------



## Blackshire (Feb 16, 2010)

Right on Flowtorch... I had so much fun SUPing this past weekend. I just ordered another board from MountainPaddleSurf.com. They are the folks that do demos out at the boulder resevoir. They are doing some instruction courses for beginner and intermediate SUPers this weekend.

So any of you folks who want to try it out. This weekend is a good chance!


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Ture said:


> In the ocean, SUP is a different story. SUPs need to stay out of the lineup. They have no place in a lineup full of surfers.


or maybe surfers have no place in a lineup of SUPers.... just kidding. but it always amuses me when a prone surfer paddles ALL the way out to a lineup of stand up paddlers and then gets pissy that they don't take precedent. I just think categorically deciding that one form of recreation is more worthy than another is moronic. I have friends here that can out surf 90% of the shortboarders on their SUP yet still are decidedly unwelcome. 

Like many have said, I'm just excited to see more people on the water. Especially for rivers where there are stewardship and conservation aspects I think the more users exposed the better for our efforts.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

It's totally ghey.

That settles that.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I hate to sound like a broken record here, but I don't think most people really got the meaning of this thread. As we are all river enthusiasts I don't think anyone here would care HOW someone gets on the water. Egos aside, I know we would all cheer on the guy coming through on an inner tube just as much as the guy striding.
I do however find it very amusing that there are people on this thread saying that SUP is equally valid everywhere on the river scene then turn around and try to claim that they shouldn't be in the same line on the ocean as the other surf boards...
Also, even after the question was repeatedly thrown back to that of advertising, thanks for using this opportunity to market a SUPing event.

So here's another one... I'm more of a summer wheat beer fan, and I know that IPAs are popular in Colorado. If the waitperson began extolling the virtues of a wheat every time you tried to order an IPA, I bet you would think there was some strange marketing at play...


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

What did I just tell you?


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

slavetotheflyrod said:


> What did I just tell you?


Hey man, I was moving on to IPAs.


----------



## Blackshire (Feb 16, 2010)

Jus' people spreadin' the stoke...


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Personally, SUP doesn't appeal to me, but if others are liking it that's fine. Folks getting out and enjoying the outdoors without motors, using their arms, legs, and lungs is a good thing.

It's a new thing and yes, a lot of it is going to be hype - that's how marketing works. So what. Many people will buy a SUP set up. Some will really be into it for the long run, some will get bored and more on to the next new thing and their board will gather dust in the garage. That's nothing new in the wide world of sports.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

cmike1 said:


> Personally, SUP doesn't appeal to me, but if others are liking it that's fine. Folks getting out and enjoying the outdoors without motors, using their arms, legs, and lungs is a good thing.
> 
> It's a new thing and yes, a lot of it is going to be hype - that's how marketing works. So what. Many people will buy a SUP set up. Some will really be into it for the long run, some will get bored and more on to the next new thing and their board will gather dust in the garage. That's nothing new in the wide world of sports.


Yes. I'm sure i'll bury mine under the next big thing when the hype wears off.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Can someone explain the appeal of SUP in a river to me? I tried it and am glad I did. It was fun to do for a day down Grizzly. But there is no way I'd buy one. I'll probably rent one again sometime. Might be fun to take down a desert float trip and let everyone have a go while shooting water guns at them. 

I can totally see the appeal of SUP in the ocean. Paddling out on your stomach is a pain (literally), so standing up to get out and surfing back in makes sense. But SUP on the river where you're moving the same speed as the water just isn't that fun or exciting unless you're just looking to get wet. Or is it? Can someone explain what I'm missing or post a video of someone SUP shredding on a river?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Whats the appeal of fishing? Why do people play frisbee golf? Whats the appeal of nascar? Why do people unicycle? Why ride a roadie bike when you can downhill? Why kite-surf when I can surf? Why long board when you can skate? Why ski when I can board or board when i can ski? Why nordic ski when I can scooch!? Why oh WHY cant I figure out why the billions and billions of people on this planet would have different taste's, interests, likes, dislikes and different _motivations _then me!!??




blutzski said:


> Can someone explain the appeal of SUP in a river to me? I tried it and am glad I did. It was fun to do for a day down Grizzly. But there is no way I'd buy one. I'll probably rent one again sometime. Might be fun to take down a desert float trip and let everyone have a go while shooting water guns at them.
> 
> I can totally see the appeal of SUP in the ocean. Paddling out on your stomach is a pain (literally), so standing up to get out and surfing back in makes sense. But SUP on the river where you're moving the same speed as the water just isn't that fun or exciting unless you're just looking to get wet. Or is it? Can someone explain what I'm missing or post a video of someone SUP shredding on a river?


I dont know man, I'm just goin by what the glossy picture told me to like.


----------



## EZDingo (Mar 26, 2011)

There's an old saying that applies here.......to each their own....even better.....whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Why nordic ski when I can scooch!?


F-in hillarity


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Whats the appeal of fishing? Why do people play frisbee golf? Whats the appeal of nascar? Why do people unicycle? Why ride a roadie bike when you can downhill? Why kite-surf when I can surf? Why long board when you can skate? Why ski when I can board or board when i can ski? Why nordic ski when I can scooch!? Why oh WHY cant I figure out why the billions and billions of people on this planet would have different taste's, interests, likes, dislikes and different _motivations _then me!!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May well be the post of the year...


----------



## eurotrash (Mar 22, 2007)

Stand Up Paddling is the new Rollerblading.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

eurotrash said:


> Stand Up Paddling is the new Rollerblading.


Ha!


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Whats the appeal of fishing?


Beer. 



FLOWTORCH said:


> Why do people play frisbee golf?


Something to do while you're drinking beer. 



FLOWTORCH said:


> Whats the appeal of nascar?


Crashes. Duh!



FLOWTORCH said:


> Why do people unicycle?


Their clown shoes don't come with SPD compatible cleats.



FLOWTORCH said:


> Why ride a roadie bike when you can downhill?


So you can have your roadie biker chick on the back.



FLOWTORCH said:


> Why long board when you can skate?


Hang ten, brah.



FLOWTORCH said:


> Why ski when I can board or board when i can ski?


You should never board.



FLOWTORCH said:


> Why nordic ski when I can scooch!?


Is scooching what dogs do when they wipe their ass on the carpet?




FLOWTORCH said:


> Why oh WHY cant I figure out why the billions and billions of people on this planet would have different taste's, interests, likes, dislikes and different _motivations _then me!!??


Back to my original question. Can someone explain why it appeals to them not just answer a question with more questions? People are stating that SUPing is going to breath new life into watersports and I just don't see it. Please, explain it to me. I'm sure you can say why you like kayaking. Why do you like SUP? Test of balance? Transplant from Huntington Beach? Something to do in the off-season but will switch back to the kayak when the water flows? Easier way to surf in the ocean? Fun thing to do on desert float trips? What?


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

^^^ I think you missed Flowtorch's point.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Read the previous 70 posts,genius.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

blutzski said:


> Back to my original question. Can someone explain why it appeals to them?


Because it is fun. It is just another way to enjoy the water. 

After 19 years of kayaking it is fun to try something new. I still love to kayak but on occasion it is fun to do something different.

It has been said before..., SUP makes family float trips on otherwise mellow sections a ton of fun. My kids trade off between the kayak, raft, SUP and swiming. 

I also like surfing the SUP here at home so when I go to the ocean (once every year or so) I've had more time on the board which translates into more surfing and less spin cycle.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

swimteam101 said:


> It's hard to understand what people are saying with their own dick in their mouth


Is this a compliment or an insult? Would you do it? I might. Does that make me gay? Can I go SUP now?

Everyone keeps saying that SUP makes class II and III fun again. When I flip through WWOTSR I see WAY more class V than class III. There are so many bad ass creeks that I'll never run because I'm an intermediate boater (most of us are). So the big question is, what makes Class V feel like class III? Someone should make a Creature Duckie with an optional parachute.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

rivervibe said:


> If the waitperson began extolling the virtues of a wheat every time you tried to order an IPA, I bet you would think there was some strange marketing at play...


Until you tired the wheat beer and realized it sucks. But this is not true of SUP. If the retailer keeps telling you it is fun and you finally breakdown and try it, I bet you'll think its fun.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

gapers said:


> Read the previous 70 posts,genius.


Actually there were alot of reasons that I didn't bother reading before posting. The vid Tucker posted was pretty cool. I get it. I'm sure I'll be on one again sometime this year. Just don't see it "breathing new life into river sports".


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah, yeah, we're all different. I guess the original point is that SUPing seems a bit contrived and faddish. The ocean seems to be a more natural place for this sport. I haven't tried it (and I probably will this summer on the Moab Daily [class II]), and it does look mildly interesting after the water is so low that kayaking gets a bit dull, and women look good doing it in bikinis (they look good doing almost anything in bikinis)--but it just seems like a fad. 

Just my opinion, which is worth far less than your last bowel movement.

kenny


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Randaddy said:


> Class V feel like class III?


Nothing, if it did it CL V wouldn't be as special anymore.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

blutzski said:


> Can someone explain why it appeals to them not just answer a question with more questions?


I like being on the river, that is why I have been kayaking for the last 18 years of my life 90-100 days a year. One day I woke up and was kind of bored of class III-IV kayaking and didn't feel like running class V anymore because I feel the overwhelming desire to be able to feed my kids and not be pinned on a cold ass creek somewhere and die. 

First I got into paddling wildwater boats because that made Class III-IV really exciting again and was a fun fitness activity. Then I started trying all sorts of surfboards on whitewater park features because that was more interesting to me than learning to Mcnasty. Pretty soon I figured out that most surfboards only worked on big waves at high water (i.e. Glenwood at 20k, etc.). I also figured out that having a paddle was a distinct advantage. If liked surfing a kayak so I figured I would like surfing on my feet and guess what...I do. 

Now that I also have a really stable SUP board that we designed just for running rivers I am also digging paddling easy whitewater on it. Paddling down class II-III on a SUP board is just a more interesting challenge for me then sitting in a kayak. It makes whitewater that I otherwise would not have bothered with pretty fun and interesting. 

There are also additional fitness benefits and comfort benefits of being on your feet instead of your butt. It is also a really cool perspective on the river that also makes it different from what I had been doing all the years previous. I like being 6' + above the water and seeing fish downstream before I spook them and watching water flow over rocks. 

I also dig that my wife likes it because she is not freaked out about having to roll and my kids like it too for the same reason.


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

All right! More paddlers to run over with my fully-loaded 16' raft! Any way you choose to go downstream without an internal combustion engine is OK by me.

Can't we all just agree to hate jet skis and let it go at that?


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Randaddy said:


> Someone should make a Creature Duckie with an optional parachute.


Yeah! I want one of those!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

It is good to see supers out there and I would love to see some up in the #'s surfin it up at 3000 cfs.. Lots of room for progression and that will only help build the sport. I am going to get on one this summer just to see what the hype is all about..

The 1 and only problem I have with some supers or boogie boarders is that they will only front surf a wave for a loooooonnnnngggg time while every one else waits.. I almost never see a kayaker take a ride longer than 1 min but sometimes it seems in the super culture to take super long front surfs..

What do you kayakers think is a reasonable length for a super front surf?? 

What do you supers think? 

Not a big deal just wonderin as I watch the snow build up to 6" here around BV...


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Mike Harvey said:


> I like being on the river, that is why I have been kayaking for the last 18 years of my life 90-100 days a year. One day I woke up and was kind of bored of class III-IV kayaking and didn't feel like running class V anymore because I feel the overwhelming desire to be able to feed my kids and not be pinned on a cold ass creek somewhere and die.
> 
> First I got into paddling wildwater boats because that made Class III-IV really exciting again and was a fun fitness activity. Then I started trying all sorts of surfboards on whitewater park features because that was more interesting to me than learning to Mcnasty. Pretty soon I figured out that most surfboards only worked on big waves at high water (i.e. Glenwood at 20k, etc.). I also figured out that having a paddle was a distinct advantage. If liked surfing a kayak so I figured I would like surfing on my feet and guess what...I do.
> 
> ...



Harvey pretty much sums it up. Creekboating is the most badass sport ever invented by a bunch of monkey cousins, nothing even comes close. The season is short though and the adrenaline is intense to maintain year after year. If you find yourself fading on playboating as well, then next thing you know you are'nt getting on the river all that much. Then you grab a board and a paddle, jump on and start shred nastying the river. Once you get it, it's like skiing, kayaking and surfing all at once. When we go we yell "Skate the River, No Rules!" when someone does something sick. A boof is like a big fat ollie off the rock, like skiing pillow lines, then you spin into the wave, plain out and put your carve the Glassy wave. You just paddled a rapid, skiied a pillow line and put your fingers in the glass of a toeside wave all in 15 seconds. Next thing you know you're on the river 5 days a week again and your buddies are calling you at 3 fired up to go after work. Skate the River No Rules!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Don't know if it qualifies as a 'creature ducky' or not but check out this sit -down contraption. google bublik watch the one called bublik magic donut,be patient it gets good after a few minutes.Randaddy you build one and i might be dumb enough to run something with you. CLP narrows?We'll need some groovy Russian tunes to get fired up. Then there is stand up bublicking/treadmilling ,OK that thing is lame.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

craporadon said:


> Harvey pretty much sums it up. Creekboating is the most badass sport ever invented by a bunch of monkey cousins, nothing even comes close. The season is short though and the adrenaline is intense to maintain year after year. If you find yourself fading on playboating as well, then next thing you know you are'nt getting on the river all that much. Then you grab a board and a paddle, jump on and start shred nastying the river. Once you get it, it's like skiing, kayaking and surfing all at once. When we go we yell "Skate the River, No Rules!" when someone does something sick. A boof is like a big fat ollie off the rock, like skiing pillow lines, then you spin into the wave, plain out and put your carve the Glassy wave. You just paddled a rapid, skiied a pillow line and put your fingers in the glass of a toeside wave all in 15 seconds. Next thing you know you're on the river 5 days a week again and your buddies are calling you at 3 fired up to go after work. Skate the River No Rules!


Now that's what I was looking for. That makes it sound fun. Of course your version of creeking is a little more intense than most. I could see needing a little down time on an SUP.


----------



## brian a (Sep 1, 2007)

While SUPing down the river is taking a bit of time to soak in for me, I can say that at least in Hawaii, it's everywhere.

We just got back from a trip to Kauai. On any given day there were dozens of folks on their SUPs enjoying the flat water or catching waves that none of us surfers (I only pretend to be one) could catch. 

I don't know if I'll SUP, but I'm psyched to know that Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards now is a dealer for surftech. My Robert August Long Board will be ordered in no time.


----------



## wizz (Jul 7, 2007)

Surfers need to stay away from a line up of SUPers.


----------



## wizz (Jul 7, 2007)

I SUP on the ocean for six months of the year, in Australia I live fifty yards from the water. Here in Colorado when I raft for the season I will SUP as it is the best workout I know. I also have my paddle cats and get to raft every day at work. But unless you've tried it, you haven't got a clue


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

ha! This thread got seriously funny there for a minute! I like that...  
btw, did anyone notice that there were a couple of people earlier in the thread who said they were going to buy an "iSUP"? :-o hahahahaha!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

cayo 2 said:


> Don't know if it qualifies as a 'creature ducky' or not but check out this sit -down contraption. google bublik watch the one called bublik magic donut,be patient it gets good after a few minutes.Randaddy you build one and i might be dumb enough to run something with you. CLP narrows?We'll need some groovy Russian tunes to get fired up. Then there is stand up bublicking/treadmilling ,OK that thing is lame.


Weird. I saw one of those on the New once, but the guys who built it were still trying to get it figured out. It looks like the trick is to have a flat spot on the tubes. The guys I saw kept rolling over and over....


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Ha! here is the link to that bublik thing It's pretty freaking Rad!

hey, has anyone tried rafting on one of those AIRE couches...?!?!?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

> I like being 6' + above the water


 - Your boards are thick, but I don't think they're _that_ thick Mike.



> I also dig that my wife likes it because she is not freaked out about having to roll


 - I second that. For all the years I've been with my wife SUP is the only sport we've been able to really enjoy together. She's kicks ass in a ducky, and know's we'd be talking divorce if she were to raft, but SUP is something we can truly enjoy together in an environment that she's 100% comfortable with.

It also helps me come to grips with the fact that I'm getting old an need a mellower past time. Besides, class five is *SO* 1998.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

twitch said:


> - Your boards are thick, but I don't think they're _that_ thick Mike.


6' in socks 6'3" back in the day when I had hair...when you coming down to surf? The four month swell is on....


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

girls who sup show more skin then dressed head to toe in kayak gear...just sayin


----------



## Blackshire (Feb 16, 2010)

RiverMamma said:


> btw, did anyone notice that there were a couple of people earlier in the thread who said they were going to buy an "iSUP"? :-o hahahahaha!


It is iSUP... I know it is a clever play with the whole iPod craze, but good marketing is good marketing, especially if it can get more people into river sports and help them appreciate free flowing rivers. iSUP stands for Inflatable Stand Up Paddleboard. They are made by C4 Watersports. I recently switched to them from a plastic SUP for the river and love them. They are soft to fall on, can run into rocks and so on, can compress easy for storage and travel, and are light weight (~20 pounds).

You should be able to demo SUPs at most of the whitewater events this season in Colorado. They may not be the only watercraft in my quiver, but they certainly are an important part. Now trips like Gunny Gorge and other easy class III look super fun again to try out!


----------



## wizz (Jul 7, 2007)

I have an iSUP from C4 waterman - I would get dropped off at the bridge, paddle 15 miles down the river and across the estuary, roll up the board, break down the paddle, on my back in it's pack, and walk home 2 miles along the beaches. bringing it on the plane from Australia to Colorado tomorrow, no excess baggage charges blah blah blah - I have to leave my hollow wood board built for me by a friend behind as it is too hard to carry. And I need a 14 foot ocean down wind board and two or three or ....... Lots more boards for different surf.
So what? Well I have been traveling as a raft guide year round for 25 years, 11 countries, little boats, big boats, motorized rafts, short kayaks, fat kayaks, long kayaks (started in dancers), paddled the original shredder, own 6 paddle cats (cos I sell them too) -love love love my rafting BUT I am totally hooked on SUP! 
I looked at it and thought, "nah, why would ya!", then bought my river guide girl friend one - and within a week had to have one for me. I mtn bike seriously, but there is nothing like the workout and weight loss of lots of stand up paddling. So, if you ain't tried it, and I mean not just for five minutes, then really, you ain't got a clue.


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

SUP South Silver Video - Huckin Huge Films Check out this sick video of suppers, looks like a ton of fun!! I mean take all the best parts of boating and put them together and you got suping, like taking a nasty swim and chasing your gear down the river. Or eating shit at the top of a drop/slide and riding the rest on your knees and face. Or the part where you try and boof a nice drop only to fall straight to the bottom of a hole, or jumping off a waterfall to get your sup board from the recircing hydraulic it's stuck in. Sign me up!! i'm hoping by next season this really catches on, so i will have some fellow suppers to run Big South with!! Just need to pick up some knee pads, elbow pads, funky high impact padded board shorts, shin gaurds, and a neck brace maybe? or maybe i should just stick to kayaking


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol great for people who don't roll well or are just such badasses they have mastered kayaking and rafting and now prefer to stay in class 2 whitewater perfecting their SUPing skills


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Blackshire said:


> It is iSUP... I know it is a clever play with the whole iPod craze, but good marketing is good marketing, especially if it can get more people into river sports and help them appreciate free flowing rivers. iSUP stands for Inflatable Stand Up Paddleboard. They are made by C4 Watersports. I recently switched to them from a plastic SUP for the river and love them. They are soft to fall on, can run into rocks and so on, can compress easy for storage and travel, and are light weight (~20 pounds).


ok, fair enough... some SUP boards are inflatable, granted. However, wouldn't that make it an "ISUP"? all I know is that the glossy adds at CKS are coupled with a bright green t-shirt hanging in the shop window declaring in white lettering, simply "iSUP." Now... being a mac person... & an open boater, who often sports one of my favorite t-shirts with a canoe paddle graphic & the word "ipaddle." That t-shirt at CKS says one thing to me, marketing. Yes you are correct, it is good marketing. Now honestly though, I wear my "ipaddle" shirt often & proudly, but us open boaters are few, far between, & not cool or popular... sure be proud of who you are & what you do & sure wear it on your chest! I guess it's just the fact that the "iSUP" shirt hangs in the CKS window... my canoe "ipaddle" was hard to find, & I've never seen an "ikayak" shirt... just sayin'... smells like fad marketing to me. (please understand that the marketing does not devalue SUPing as an activity, just makes it look less appealing to someone like myself. & yes, I tried it, yes it was fun, yes, I'm still turned off by the rampant over-marketing.) Can I say here that I am also thoroughly disgusted by the Disney Princess obsession that my 3 year old daughter has fallen marketing pray to...


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

BarryDingle said:


> Laird Hamilton has been doing it for years....and on flatwater. And he's a thousand times more rad than you. Seriously,who gives a fuck?
> 
> No,I don't own one.


Is Laird that buff surfer dude who bangs fat chics?


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

some interesting takes:

http://playak.com/article.php?id=10978


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont get it, isn't swimming the worst part of boating? maybe I should get better elbow pads and sac up enough to throw myself into class two gnar. oh wait I did that when I was learning to kayak and swimming bridges at .8


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Come to Bali Paul, I'll show you why SUP is amazing. River? only tried a little, but when the fins catch on a rock you are on your ass. Definitely not a sport for the mank. You should take a SUP with you next week...


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

8 minute rides on this wave on the Grand Canyon totally sucked. All I could do was try to find that the little marketing bitch that somehow convinced me an 8 minute wave shred in the Grand Canyon would be fun. What a chump. Anyone want to buy my lame ass "iSUP" shirt, you're probably gonna need it to score any hotties with shaved armpits in the Ark Valley this summer.


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

craporadon said:


> Anyone want to buy my lame ass "iSUP" shirt, you're probably gonna need it to score any hotties with shaved armpits in the Ark Valley this summer.


oh! Shit! Thats where I've been going wrong! Maybe I should try shaving my armpits so that they are always itchy & razor burned or stubbly & pokey... aaaah, the secret to life & being a hottie is finally revealed to me! Thanks dude! Oh, wait, but then I couldn't wear my lame ass ipaddle t-shirt, cuz it would cover up my shaven glory!


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

craporadon you're taking it to the next level, HAND paddling a SUP board. people aren't even gonna know how to complain about that let alone make a t-shirt of it and then complain about the t-shirt you made about it!

looks like a good ride on that wave, pretty fast and wide open so you could carve some turns. how much did you end up pulling out the SUP on the grand?


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

nemi west said:


> Is Laird that buff surfer dude who bangs fat chics?


Yeah. If by "fat chick" you mean olympic beach volleyball player Gabrielle Reese.


----------

